# Killer giant fish on the Canal Du Midi!



## barryd

Ok you fish experts (assuming it was a fish) here we are on the Canal Du Midi and just been for a walk. Crossing a bridge and looking down at the canal I spotted an unfortunate Pigeon in the water, wings spread and head bobbing up and down. Clearly alive but near death I would say. Not as near death as the poor thing probably thought though. A family nearby had gone to get a long branch to try and save it but all of a sudden there was a swirl and the Pigeon which was a good and large fat one was grabbed and dragged under the water with considerable force. 

Gone. No real commotion or anything. Almost like a crumb flying up a vacuum cleaner.

So. Are there Crocodiles in the Canal du Midi or did the Sharks eat all the Crocodiles (and Pigeons)? 

My guess is a cat fish as a large pike would probably have broken the surface more. Anyone?


----------



## EJB

Agreed!!


----------



## Mrplodd

My bet would be Zander, like a Pike only more aggressive and they can grow to huge size if there is enough food around.

they were released into English waters a few years ago now and are be coming a SERIOUS problem as they devour anything that is edible !!!! (Good fun to catch though!)

Andy


----------



## barryd

Hmm. Thanks. I didnt Zander grew big enough I stand to be corrected. I aint going swimming in there though for sure.


----------



## trevorf

Possible a turtle, saw some large ones in the Canal du Midi 4 years ago can be vicious I am told!

Trevor


----------



## Sprinta

maybe a Wels catfish, and these grow huge in France, several hundred pounds on occasion


----------



## subfiver

One of these, p'raps - reputed to be able to predate on the unofficial French national dog - the Yorkie.

This is at St Jean de Losne, on the Soane. See also this from the Tarn:



 and


----------



## adonisito

Catfish I reckon.


----------



## 747

Sounds more like Barry in a rubber suit methinks. :surprise:
. 
His funds are bound to be getting low by now. >


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> all of a sudden there was a swirl and the Pigeon which was a good and large fat one was grabbed and dragged under the water with considerable force.
> 
> Gone. No real commotion or anything. Almost like a crumb flying up a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> So. Are there Crocodiles in the Canal du Midi or did the Sharks eat all the Crocodiles (and Pigeons)?
> 
> My guess is a cat fish as a large pike would probably have broken the surface more. Anyone?


Nah, probably got caught up in a rogue Leclerc trolley that was rumbling along in the under current.

Pete


----------



## barryd

Cant load the photos Subfiver as the wifi is rubbish here.

Will look later.

Trevor. Are you joking about Turtles?  In a canal?

Mind you I remember jumping off a boat in the Greek islands years ago to try and swim with a massive Loggerhead Turtle that was circling the dinghy. I went to grab it and it cleared off. Later one of the locals said I was lucky it didnt rip my arm off. 

I still reckon Cat Fish as it seemed to just suck it down with huge power. I predator like a Pike or Zander would have been more visable I suspect.


----------



## dalspa

I'm with the catfish camp on this - it just came up under the bird and sucked it in with no splash.
In my teens I did a lot of fishing and one day I was watching a duck swimming with five young following in line behind. One by one a pike took the young with no splashing at all.

DavidL

Ps. Barry. Last year we went to Homps to stop over where you are parked up (recommended to me by Grath) and on turning off the main road on the south side of the town we found signs saying no access for all vehicles over 3.5t so ended up going to Gruissan instead (where we met Grath). Is there a route through the town to get past the signs - or did you ignore? Are the towpaths at the side of the Canal decent at Homps for biking?


----------



## salomon

Its a Silure, type of catfish. They have been known up to 2.5m long and over 100kg in France, so I reckon thats your fella. 
Quite good to eat but you need an awful lot of friends...


----------



## 96299

Deffo catfish, I see it on a program once. Unbelievable isn't it.

Steve


----------



## barryd

dalspa said:


> I'm with the catfish camp on this - it just came up under the bird and sucked it in with no splash.
> In my teens I did a lot of fishing and one day I was watching a duck swimming with five young following in line behind. One by one a pike took the young with no splashing at all.
> 
> DavidL
> 
> Ps. Barry. Last year we went to Homps to stop over where you are parked up (recommended to me by Grath) and on turning off the main road on the south side of the town we found signs saying no access for all vehicles over 3.5t so ended up going to Gruissan instead (where we met Grath). Is there a route through the town to get past the signs - or did you ignore? Are the towpaths at the side of the Canal decent at Homps for biking?


I dont remember seeing any signs for 3.5t but then we are just under 3.5t anyway so I dont really look for them. I think a lot only apply to Commercial vehicles anyway and for sure there have been some massive vans on here definitely over 3.5t.

Not had the bikes out yet but might today. A quick look down the canal looks like dirt tracks rather than paved but will try and see.

Looks like there is another Canal side spot at SALLÈLES D'AUDE about 12 miles from here. May check that out on the bike as I cannot get a good enough wifi signal to view it online. Here. 43.26698 2.90378.

A 100KG Cat fish eh? Can you tickle them like Trout? Might have a go later.  Should feed everyone here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Can you tickle them like Trout? Might have a go later.  Should feed everyone here.


Not if you want o keep your arm.>>>


----------



## Mrplodd

Barry

Ref 3.5 tonne restrictions. 

If the sign is a white circle with a red border and JUST 3.5T in the centre then the restriction applies to ALL vehicles. If it has the logo of a Lorry with a weight shown underneath then the restriction ONLY applies to commercial vehicles.

Just the weight limit showing is a no go for you (and anything else that is over the limit, these restrictions are usually because there is a weak bridge or similar) 

Logo of a Lorry and weight limit showing you can ignore it. 

It's a subtle but very important difference. Many of the weight restrictions in France are simply for environmental reasons to keep lorries (but not "camping cars" ) out of small villages. If it's an environmental limit there WILL ALWAYS be an alternative route

Hope that helps? 

Andy


----------



## Landyman

dalspa said:


> Ps. Barry. Last year we went to Homps to stop over where you are parked up (recommended to me by Grath) and on turning off the main road on the south side of the town we found signs saying no access for all vehicles over 3.5t so ended up going to Gruissan instead (where we met Grath). Is there a route through the town to get past the signs - or did you ignore? Are the towpaths at the side of the Canal decent at Homps for biking?


We met Grath at Gruissan this year and it was on his recommendation that we went to Homps....small world. :wink2:

I didn't notice any 3.5t limits so I've just had a look back on my dash-cam video and you are quite right. If it works here is a screen shot:-

I intended to add Homps to my YouTube channel along with a load of other Aires but as I want to go back thought I wouldn't give it any extra publicity.

Richard.


----------



## eurajohn

dalspa said:


> Are the towpaths at the side of the Canal decent at Homps for biking?


Yes the tow paths are excellent for bikes, often changing from dirt to paved and also occasionally switching sides at the bridges, quite a few locks, but nice easy ride in both directions.
If the aire at the harbour area is full, detour a few hundred metres to the lake where there is ample area and parking is allowed/tolerated, the lake is actually a top up pool for the canal system.

.


----------



## eurajohn

From Landyman's picture you can see the sign and underneath are the words "sauf bus et desserte locale" which roughly translated means except buses and local service, (they call coaches buses here) and basically it is attempting to stop through traffic of over 3.5 tonnes. 
So if wishing to use the local services all OK, they are not protecting weight limited area.


.


----------



## barryd

Had a quick look out on the bikes and it appears to be mainly dirt tracks either side of the harbour but didnt go far so bow to EuroJohns superior knowledge. There is more than one way into the area so when I go out on the bike this afternoon I will try and pay attention to signs and restrictions. Not many vans here and loads of space. There is a small sign on a post saying something about 24 hours stationment but this will be our third night here. You often see these and nobody seems to take any notice.

An update on the fish. Some youngsters came and camped on the waters edge last night where the fish lurks. They were fishing this morning but when we came back from the market they and all their stuff had vanished. All that was left was a half eaten Baguette. So draw your own conclusions.  Im sure I heard a loud Belch from that area.


----------



## dalspa

Andy - that was my take on the signage, so didn't risk it.
John - interesting info re local traffic as opposed to through traffic, although open to interpretation to a difficult traffic cop. I, generally, found the cycleways along the Canal as dirt tracks - not up to the usual very high standard found in France where tarmac or concrete are the norm. It was a biking query that I posted last year which Grath kindly gave many recommendations, including Homps and Gruissan (wife's now favourite place for biking).
Richard - a small world indeed. I think from posts following our return last year from Gruissan that you were at the Plage aire at the same time as we were at the Port aire - would have looked you up if I had known. Loved it there. Regards XH558, I was looking forward to see it fly over Crowland (biking distance from home) last week on final tour only for scheduled flightpath to be changed to go over Rutland Water, then found out it went over both:frown2:. When I first started to work (late 60's) I used to drive past RAF Wyton where the V Bombers were based, and often had to sit at the traffic lights near the end of the runway as a Bomber was landing or taking off.

DavidL


----------



## barryd

Yes there are indeed 3.5t signs but no weak or narrow bridges or anything. Done some more cycling but all we found were gravel or dirt tracks. Not gone far though.

Found another nice spot this afternoon on the bike on the canal at Le Somiel here 43.26698, 2.90378

Might go there tomorrow although parking is not quite as good as here but its quite a pretty spot and handy for Narbonne.

No sign of the fish this afternoon but no Pigeons around either.


----------

